# Solved: Ralink RT5390 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter problems



## dude0395 (Jun 4, 2011)

I have an hp G62 computer and i cannot connect with my Ralink RT5390 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter to my d-link router. I used to be able to but is it possible i have to somehow change some settings to make it recognize a 5ghz network? By the way i have windows 7 home premium. i have copied my system information below. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 370 @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3957 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 6370, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 457976 MB, Free - 108164 MB; D: Total - 18658 MB, Free - 2704 MB; 
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 1426, 54.57, PX11T011ZZQ17


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

May we see:
Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type CMD in the Search box after Start)

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

And:
Wifi test exe. Hint from Johnwill

Download and run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspecto from
www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
on the problem machine. Post a screen shot of the main screen here.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button 
to upload it here.

Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.

Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_...g_a_Screenshot


----------



## dude0395 (Jun 4, 2011)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Zach>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Zach-HP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 18-F4-6A-BA-BA-D9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Ralink RT5390 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 18-F4-6A-BA-BA-D8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f5c2:e893:1c3:c9e6%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.194(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, June 04, 2011 10:33:02 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, June 05, 2011 10:33:02 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 320402538
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-50-60-89-78-AC-C0-3F-32-A4

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-AC-C0-3F-32-A4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{FD925B74-DFC3-4759-AFE1-53C43FEBE0FD}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:4d5:8cf:52e4:738(Preferr
ed)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4d5:8cf:52e4:738%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Zach>

Here is what i got for the command prompt


----------



## dude0395 (Jun 4, 2011)

I guess the problem is my adapter doesnt pick up 5ghz signals


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

You appear to have a working connection on the Ralink entry.
Can you execute the following pings ?
From a Johnwill post on the Networking Forum

Try these simple tests.

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD (COMMAND for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the Enter key:

NOTE: For the items below surrounded with < >, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.

Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 8.8.8.8

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

<computer_IP_address> - The IP Address of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. (For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)

<default_gateway_address> - The IP address of the Default Gateway, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

<dns_servers> - The IP address of the first (or only) address for DNS Servers, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

And can we see the Xirrus report ?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I guess the problem is my adapter doesnt pick up 5ghz signals


You are correct. 5 GHz Wi-Fi is 802.11a, and that is not included in "Ralink RT5390 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter."


----------



## dude0395 (Jun 4, 2011)

Ohh ok thanks thats the problem then


----------

